# I need to buy a small wood lathe, any suggestions?



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry if these posts are frowned upon. But there are so many offerings out there, and lots of little unknown shops producing nice stuff in the tool world that there is just no way for me to be able to find all of them in time.

My workpeices are consistently 2" length and 3" diameter. They all have the same inside diameter, and on my current lathe I use a mandrel I turned down out of a 4x4 I had laying around. Works great, but isn't adjustable which is a shame.

I am moving out of this shop and the lathe has to stay, so that means it's time to get one for the next shop.

I don't need anything huge, I just need something that will handle this size workpiece well. Things I feel that I really need:

1) variable speed without using stepped pulleys, doesn't have to be infinite but that would be very very nice

2) a tool rest that can be moved easily. My current one takes about a minute to change the rest. I want to be able to throw the lever and go

3) this isn't mandatory, but if the tailstock had a way to take an MT1 drill chuck that would be sweet, bonus points if it's included. I guess the important part is that the advancing mechanism be fast and not tedious 

4) should be relatively compact. I don't have a truck so this has to fit in my trunk or on my backseat or some other kind of ridiculous arrangement. Strapped to my hood? :thumbsup:

5) it should come with some kind of faceplate, of any size, so that I can make up a mandrel.

6) it would be nice if the headstock thread was pretty standard so I could buy lots of different chucks for it at a reasonable price



Anyway, sorry for the asinine post, I personally hate seeing these on the forums I frequent but I try to help when I can, so I hope for something similar.

Something along the lines of the wood working version of the Atlas 618 lathe would be perfect.

Figure my budget is less than $300, but if something is exactly what I need and the cost can be justified, I will do it. :yes:

Thanks again!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just picked up the Jet Midi on Craigslist and I love it! I got a steal of a deal tho...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Look at the General International Maxi lathe. A bit more than you want to spend, but a great little lathe. 1x8 TPI head stock, dial variable speed on 3 different pulley combinations, face plate, good tool rest. Only thing is it is a #2 morse taper. I've had mine 6 years now and it has not let me down.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Keep an eye on craigslist. Something new on there almost daily.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Craigslist is your best friend when your on a budget, I got my first mini lathe for $20 on cl, just needed a chip that controls the electronic variable speed, a $5 fix

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

With CL, just be patient. There are a ton of crazy people who literally ask retail for their old, busted junk. Don't get discouraged, keep checking everyday and hopefully, something will pop up. Its how I got mine....well, second time around but yeah. I got a $450ish lathe for $220.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

You can buy a reducer from #2 Morse taper to #1 from Grizzly for $8.95.


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

Craigslist is real slow around here these days. A Jet Mini would be a real treat for sure. I love all the options presented, thanks all so much. I figure 1/2 horse or higher will do the trick. I like the arrangements with the gearbox and the motor mounted on the bed, that's perfect. VS would be a plug but having a quick change gearbox would be enough to satisfy me I think. 

Are there any mini lathes that come with a reversing motor? Only reason I'd want that is for sanding, would be nice to be constantly working against the nap. Not a huge deal but would be appreciated.

Thanks again all and I'll keep poking around on Craigslist. I hate losing a tool but this could be a blessing in disguise!

Edit: Oh my. I just noticed that the General has a turning headstock. Oh MY!


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

Edit: This looks promising. I can use it as a mini lathe or have the extension if shop space allows.

http://maine.craigslist.org/tls/3159811819.html


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I am still going to suggest taking a look at this one. $250 + Shipping
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050VS.aspx
or $430 on Amazon
1) Variable in three belt ranges 300-700, 700-1500, and 1500-3350. In the diameter you listed I would think you would set it on the top speed and then adjust by dial.
2) No Problem
3) MT2 in headstock and tailstock. If you are buying one there is no price difference in a MT1 and MT2 drill chuck that I know of. If you have the chuck and it is threaded (like a hand drill is) you can buy the MT2 for about $7 to fit it.
4) Pretty compact but it won’t fold up.
5) Yep
6) Spindle 1X8, most common size for a mini, larger lathes are normally 1.25X8

I have nothing to do with Highland, just have had good service from them.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

this is my lathe of choice
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2064108/26249/delta-variablespeed-midi-lathe--1212-model-46460.aspx
i own one as lots of other people here do and it has every option you want other than the no 1 mt and the price is alot higher
give it a look though


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> this is my lathe of choice
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2064108/26249/delta-variablespeed-midi-lathe--1212-model-46460.aspx
> i own one as lots of other people here do and it has every option you want other than the no 1 mt and the price is alot higher
> give it a look though


This is what I'm saving for, I've heard nothing but awesome about this lathe.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish the Midi wasn't so steep. It has all the functions I need. It's exactly what I need. But it's about 40% more expensive than my budget. I wish I could find one on Craigslist, I'd pounce at $400. :yes:

I'm looking at the SHOP FOX as a backup. It's a shame it's only 1/3 hp. I wish you could buy it without a motor and then put your own in. It also appears to be single gear variable speed which I can only imagine loses power down low.

My workpieces are average 2.5" OD but I'm turning exotic hardwoods like Hondran Mahogany to Ebony to Amboyna Burls etc. I've never tried to do any of these on a smaller lathe. That said, I just checked my current lathe, which is 1/3 hp but it's an older continuous duty craftsman. I've heard, and I dont know if its true, that older horsepower ratings are more accurate than newer ones. My lathe now has more than enough power for my needs, so maybe the SHOP FOX will work fine. It's $205 with two day shipping.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You didn’t list the model for the ShopFox. I would try to find out the amps; I know there was one which was listed as 1/3 but was only 2 amps …lucky to even get ¼ hp continuous.
Craftsman now ups the HP but if it is older check the amps, it may well be 4+. I checked two of my older motors; one is 6 amp rated at 1/3 and the other is 7 amp rated at ½. One of the most popular lathes is 8 amps but it is rated at 1hp; it generally takes 10+ amps to generate 1 hp., but they do say Max. Other terms to watch are develops, peak, etc….they will get there but only for a few seconds before the motor burns out. What you want is continuous as your older craftsman says.

The $250 Rikon that I linked to is 6.6 amps or a very strong ½ hp. Horatio just picked up a used from CL at a very good price, maybe he can you a review if his has the same amp rating.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

$479 for the Delta....

http://www.cpodeltamachinery.com/de...455,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=delta-lathes


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are you located? I have a mini Jet variable speed for sale.
Tom


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> Where are you located? I have a mini Jet variable speed for sale.
> Tom


Hi Tom,

I am located in Portland Maine. 

Depending on price and included accessories I may be willing to pay for shipping as well. Feel free to contact me via PM if this is a possibility. :smile:


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> You didn’t list the model for the ShopFox. I would try to find out the amps; I know there was one which was listed as 1/3 but was only 2 amps …lucky to even get ¼ hp continuous.
> Craftsman now ups the HP but if it is older check the amps, it may well be 4+. I checked two of my older motors; one is 6 amp rated at 1/3 and the other is 7 amp rated at ½. One of the most popular lathes is 8 amps but it is rated at 1hp; it generally takes 10+ amps to generate 1 hp., but they do say Max. Other terms to watch are develops, peak, etc….they will get there but only for a few seconds before the motor burns out. What you want is continuous as your older craftsman says.
> 
> The $250 Rikon that I linked to is 6.6 amps or a very strong ½ hp. Horatio just picked up a used from CL at a very good price, maybe he can you a review if his has the same amp rating.


That's a really good point. As I recall the 1/3 horse from my current lathe is about 4.2A. The 3/4 horse I have in the basement on my bench grinder is 9.6A. And I am referring to the cheapo $203 shop fox on amazon. It's 1/3 horse with no stepped pulleys and variable speed.





Horatio said:


> $479 for the Delta....
> 
> http://www.cpodeltamachinery.com/de...455,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=delta-lathes



It's a really good price, but I really want to be able to reverse it for sanding.. As I recall, pretty much any motor can be reversed if you're willing to dive into it, but I'm sure Delta wanted to charge $200 for this feature.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

taiden said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I am located in Portland Maine.
> 
> Depending on price and included accessories I may be willing to pay for shipping as well. Feel free to contact me via PM if this is a possibility. :smile:


 you dont have enough posts for him to pm you
25 posts are required


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> you dont have enough posts for him to pm you
> 25 posts are required


Woop! Thanks. Sorry, I thought that was only for composing new PMs to other members. Time to post lots of stuff then before he sees this. Haha. :thumbsup:

He can also get me at [email protected], forgive the ridiculous name. Previous business venture.


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, I figure it's worth noting. I called PSI today and they told me how to reverse the motor on the Commander variable speed. So that's an option, just need to pick up a DPDT 15a switch and wire it up.

I was totally blown away with their phone support. 10 seconds of ring, woman on the line. I tell her what I need, she sends me to the shop floor. Some rough and tumble good ol boy told me in about 20 seconds how to reverse the motor, no questions asked.

When I called Delta I had someone on the phone pretty quick, but they gave me another number for a completely different company to ask them the question about reversing the motor. That company's line was busy for a while and eventually when I got through they put me on hold after saying hello. The line has been busy since.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

taiden said:


> That's a really good point. As I recall the 1/3 horse from my current lathe is about 4.2A. The 3/4 horse I have in the basement on my bench grinder is 9.6A. And I am referring to the cheapo $203 shop fox on amazon. It's 1/3 horse with no stepped pulleys and variable speed.


I don’t know if the one you are looking at on Amazon is the Shop Fox W1704 or not. It was the only one I saw that was close ($206.67) and 1/3 hp. This is a different listing for it and it shows 2 amps.
http://steebar.com/tools/penlathe.shtml

I could not find what amps are the delta 455 is.. they only state 3/4HP Maximum. May be 5.6 amp or may be 7.8 amp?

While the little Rikon has three belt settings (speed ranges) even the Jet 1642 ($2250) has a belt with two speed ranges.

A lot of people swear by reverse and I have tried it on mine under the assumption the fibers were being laid over. Since I’ve gone to not so much pressure and sharp sandpaper it improved greatly over reverse.


----------



## smokeymountianbowls (Aug 3, 2012)

I recommend the delta 46-460 it is a great lathe and has reverse it has a big swing over bed and a out of its class motor plus variable speed all for less than jet


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I will either go for the variable speed PSI, the 46-455, or the Jet that tomc has.

The 46-460 seems to be best in class by a large margin, but I don't turn bowls so I don't need the horsepower and I can't justify $200 for a reverse switch, when it appears the PSI can be easily wired to spin in reverse.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

First, if it sounded like I was blasting Delta I wasn’t. To the contrary, reading reviews of the 460 is like being “home, home on the range”. 
I was trying to stay around your stated budget.

Just to muddy the waters more....:blink:

I have a Nova 1624 and a stable of their chucks without a problem.

The following is what I am looking at for my daughter based on my experience.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-46000LO-Limited-Edition-Launch/dp/B007JSSJAE"]http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-46000LO-Limited-Edition-Launch/dp/B007JSSJAE[/ame]
They did get a terrible review on Amazon from one person but that person was in Israel and distribution may have been different. The peeling stickers and tailstock alignment is why they all went back to the service center prior to re-distribution. 
Here is a link to the service center with full specs. They have it at the same price as Amazon but not with free shipping.
http://novatoolsusa.com/NOVA-Comet-II-Midi-Lathe-Launch-Offer-46000LO.htm


----------



## taiden (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey that Nova lathe is pretty cool. I wish it just had a 1.0x8tpi thread on the opposite end of the spindle instead of that utility monstrosity thing.

I still want to hear from TomC. I wish I could PM him. Darn rules that make sense! TOMC WHERE ARE YOU? I see that you are online so message me at brightnightcustoms AT gmail DOT com. Please and thank you.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

taiden said:


> Hey that Nova lathe is pretty cool. I wish it just had a 1.0x8tpi thread on the opposite end of the spindle instead of that utility monstrosity thing.


That probably wouldn't work out too well -- the rotation of the lathe would tend to unscrew anything attached there with a regular thread.

And if they made it a left-hand thread, it would be just as non-standard as whatever they cooked up for the utility monstrosity.

(Regular thread with a locking screw might work out.)


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

taiden said:


> HeI wish it just had a 1.0x8tpi thread on the opposite end of the spindle instead of that utility monstrosity thing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I imagine it is threaded, the attachment is normally sold individually, they are just offering it free now.
> ...


----------

